

New Design, New Team - whit537
http://blog.gittip.com/post/42849911683/new-design-new-team

======
Samuel_Michon
For those who don't have 'showdead' turned on, here's math0ne's post:

 _"I like the detailed text formatting especially the fraud
page:<https://www.gittip.com/about/fraud/2012-11-05.html> _

math0ne: you've been hellbanned for the last 5 years. I have no clue why.
(More on hellbans on HN: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3477488>)

~~~
whit537
Thanks for reposting. I saw this but wasn't sure if sarcastic or not. That
page is one of the one that got ... less attention during the redesign. :-)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I'm pretty sure it wasn't meant to be sarcastic. I found the section very
interesting, that's why I reposted it.

------
shurcooL
I think this thing could potentially be world-changing, if it really takes
off. It lets you crowd-fund people doing great work that you want to support,
in a sustainable way. So they can spend more time following their passion and
doing great things, rather than wasting their time at a crappy 9-to-5 just to
pay the bills.

Unlike a charity, where you typically support a "cause" but have no clear way
of seeing how your money makes a contribution (or even be sure that the money
doesn't get stolen), I prefer this much more because it lets you fund people
(of your choice) directly.

Also, I really like the concept of an "open company" behind Gittip.

"Gittip is funded on Gittip. That means the interests of Gittip as a company
are perfectly aligned with the interests of Gittip’s users."

I would not be as enthusiastic about this if Gittip were a for-profit company
like many others are. But this really feels like something "made for people,
by the people" in a genuine way. Or at least that's my current understanding
of it.

~~~
whit537
That's pretty much my understanding of it, too. :^)

------
trumbitta2
I like the new design :)

How about adding a bit more line-height to the paragraphs, though?

------
bsimpson
The about and FAQ links are both dead on my Nexus 7.

~~~
whit537
Ah, sorry. Should be fixed now. Thanks for the heads-up.

